# Mattia 2. Tebe 0. Manager -1



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2012)

Stasera con Mattia mi sentivo particolarmente...come dire...kreti e vagamente sexy.
In me. Un accoppiata pericolosa. Perniciosa direi.

E' partito tutto da stamattina. In doccia. Abbiamo giocattolato. E' stato particolarmente contento della mia nuova Guest star  biondo Marylin e del, finalmente, triangolino al posto dell'orrido baffo di hitler.

In ufficio tutto nella norma. E di Manager nessuna notizia.
Non so nemmeno se è tornato.
Io non ho scritto. Lui nemmeno.
Ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo all'assenza di notizie.
Mi avrebbe fatto piacere un suo saluto ovviamente ma nello stesso tempo mi avrebbe messo in condizioni di rispondere  e io sono ancora qui che faccio i conti con quel briciolo di coscienza che sta tentando di farsi sentire.
Sono molto confusa in merito.
Mattia mi ha sinceramente stupito. E' cresciuto davvero.

Nel pomeriggio sono stata a casa con lui a lavorare sul profilo facebook e...non lo so...mentre ero li mi è venuto in mente Manager. E...
-Mattia devo chiederti scusa...-
Ha alzato la testa scura e mi ha fissata con i suoi occhioni neri neri -Scusa di martirizzarmi sempre? Scuse accettate...- e ha sorriso.
-No. Scusa perchè non ho creduto tu potessi cambiare davvero.- ha aggrottato le sopracciglia non capendo. Ho continuato -In tanti anni insieme ne abbiamo passate di cotte e di crude. Tu ed io. Nei tuoi momenti bui io ti ho sempre fatto da luce mentre tu, nei miei, l'hai sempre spenta, tirandomi pure calci. E tradendomi. Quando mi dissi che il tradimento ti aveva fatto capire delle cose su di te, su di me, sui noi coppia e che alla prossima crisi tu ci saresti stato. Io semplicemente non ti ho creduto. Non perchè pensavo mi stessi raccontando una palla, ma perchè...sei un pò cazzone emotivamente. Beh...In queste tre settimane sono crollata. E non solo hai retto il timone, ma hai anche tirato su me. Esattamente come avrei voluto ai tempi. In qualsiasi modo vada questa storia del Flap sono contenta sia successa perchè mi ha dato modo di ricredermi su di te. Quindi ti chiedo scusa per averti sotto valutato.-
Mi ha guardata un pò stranito. Ho visto che decodificava quello che gli avevo appena detto e poi. Poi ha socchiuso gli occhi, ha scosso la testa sorridendo e ha gonfiato un pò  il petto. L'ho visto che era fiero di quello che gli avevo appena comunicato.  E mi si è riempito il cuore di...non so che cosa. Cosa c'è oltre l'amore? Ho allungato una mano e gli ho toccato una guancia.
Lui  ha preso il polso rachitico e mi ha tirato su di sè.
In terra. Animali proprio.
Poi mi è scattata la kretinite erotica.
-Facciamolo doggy style dai...- gli ho detto 
Non se l'è fatto ripetere e quando mi ci sono messa... *CIAFFFFFF!!!!*

Il cretino mi ha tirato uno schiaffone sul sedere che mi ha spostato di mezzo metro.
Quando mi sono girata tipo la Medusa incazzosa lui era così.
:scared: -Scusa tebe scusa scusa... e che la posizione...insomma..._lo chiama _ lo schiaffo...-
-Ma cazzo certo! Uno schiaffo infatti. Ma quello era un ceffone dato a mano aperta! Non amo l' ass spanked estremo! Ora ti tocca assoggettarti ad un bel bondage con un bel blow job hard. Tira fuori le corde e la pallina da mettere in bocca. Mi infastidisci quando implori pietà.-
Inutile dire. Che abbiamo continuato a ridere come due idioti. Senza più fare sesso. Nudi sdraiati sul parquet. A guardare il soffitto con il ventilatore. I gatti che immediatamente si sono accoccolati sui nostri perimetri corporei, emanando un calore insopportabile.
-Io voglio solo che tu sia felice Tebe. per me ora conta solo questo. Grazie per avermi detto quelle cose prima. Mi sono sentito figo...-
Ho cominciato a giochicchiare con i peli del suo petto. Non ne ha molti. ma sono morbidi. Come lui. E mi piacciono un sacco. -Ti sei figo. E ti amo da morire...Non è che compriamo un nuovo vibratore? Mi è venuta in mente una cosa che...-mi sono avvicinata al suo orecchio e gli ho sussurrato una roba davvero porca.
Mi ha fissata come se fossi stata la reincarnazione androgina, ricciosa e mora  di Moana Pozzi (Ancora ineguagliata) facendo un sorrisetto...-Veramente?-
-Si- _flap flap _alato -sei un pò alfa in questo periodo e mi fai attapirare l'ormone...spanked escluso ovviamente. Allora andiamo a comprarlo?-
-Si!-
-Ok..ho visto giusto un nuovo sexy shop che hanno aperto..-
-Però scendi tu. Io ti aspetto in macchina come al solito.-
-Eddai Mattia. E' un sexy shop. Sei grande ormai. Posso avere il piacere di averti al mio fianco in un sexy shop almeno una volta nella vita invece di rintanarti al massimo dietro le vertine come se passassi lì per caso?-
-Ti prometto che prima di morire ci entro ma adesso no. Tebe non posso farci niente. Mi vergogno come un ladro.-
-Ma guarda che non vai mica a fare il maniaco...e nemmeno sono maniaci quelli che ci lavorano...dai svecchiati un pò...libera il cervello. Con me non hai tante remore, anzi...-
-Lo so però l'idea di andare dentro un posto dove magari c'è una donna come quello di Amsterdam che aveva l'età di mia madre e disquisiva con te sulle mutande migliori in latex...no no...non ce la faccio davvero. Ti aspetto in macchina.-
-Ok...mi vieni a prendere al flap allora, sono tutto il giorno là...se non scoppiano drammi in azienda...-
-Senti Tebe...mi ridici nell'orecchio cosa vuoi fare?-
Mi sono di nuovo avvicinata e lentamente ho ripetuto.
Ha ridacchiato dicendo -La tua sessualità ultimamente è come il tuo utero. Un gran casino.-





Cazzo. Mi sa che devo tirare fuori i super poteri tebani per tacitare la coscienza.
Perchè se Mattia continua così mi tocca davvero lasciare Manager.

Però magari è il manager sbagliato. Perchè carica questa non relazione di stress, di cui sappiamo tutti si nutre.
E quindi mi costringe a metterci anche un certo impegno se voglio stare con lui e sappiamo ancora di nuovo tutti che manco il sesso è chissà che.

Mah...entro in modalità cassetti mentali.
Per ora a questo mio rigurgito inaspettato di coscienza non c''è soluzione.
Non voglio lasciare manager. Ma non voglio nemmeno continuare.
Rinchiudo tutto in un cassetto mentale  e poi vediamo.
Quando non vedo soluzione non mi accanisco. Aspetto gli eventi.




E comunque rimango diversamente fedele convinta.
Convintissima.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2012)

La mia prima esperienza in un Sexy Shiop, ancora imberbe, mi ha traumatizzato per anni. Quindi sono con Mattia.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

Cosa non darei per essere quell'orecchio di Mattia...

Cattivik

P.S. In un sexy shop una signora al commesso indicando con il dito... "Scusi quando viene quel vibratore rosso"... il commesso "Mi spiace signora l'estintore non è in vendita..."


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2012)

18 anni appena compiuti, era il compleanno di due amiche, due gemelle; oltre al regalo classico, avevamo deciso di regalare loro anche un vibratore. Dato che quel periodo erano più le mattine che stavo a Villa Borghese che a scuola, vado con un mio amico in quello che penso fosse l'unico Sexy Shop a Roma all'epoca. Mi ricordo era vicino alla stazione della metropolitana di Ottaviano. Entriamo, inutile dire che eravamo gli unici due avventori, e l'unica altra persona era la cassiera era una STRAFIGA, ma una STRAFIGA, che uno dice: "Ok essere STRAFIGHE, ma tu te ne approfitti proprio".
Questa è più o meno la conversazione che seguì:

Cassiera Strafiga: Salve, ceravate qualcosa di particolare.
Tubarao e Amico mentre raccolgono le mandibole: Si, volevamo un vibratore, di quelli doppi, che si possono usare in due.
CS: Qualche preferenza in particolare ?
TeA: Si lo vogliamo nero e nerboruto.
CS che ci guarda sogghigando: Aaaahhh abbiamo intenzione di divertirci stasera eehh?
TeA indignati: Ma scusi che ha capito ? Mica è per noi, è per un regalo
CS: Si si tranquilli, dicono tutti così............

Sono passati decenni da quel giorno prima di rimettere piede in un sexy Shop. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3512 ha detto:
			
		

> La mia prima esperienza in un Sexy Shiop, ancora imberbe, mi ha traumatizzato per anni. Quindi sono con Mattia.


ma che stai con Mattia, per favore!:incazzato:
Sono finiti i tempi in cui andavo a prenderlo all'asilo...ora ha più di 30 anni, se vive con me non può avere ste paturnie dai...


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3516 ha detto:
			
		

> 18 anni appena compiuti, era il compleanno di due amiche, due gemelle; oltre al regalo classico, avevamo deciso di regalare loro anche un vibratore. Dato che quel periodo erano più le mattine che stavo a Villa Borghese che a scuola, vado con un mio amico in quello che penso fosse l'unico Sexy Shop a Roma all'epoca. Mi ricordo era vicino alla stazione della metropolitana di Ottaviano. Entriamo, inutile dire che eravamo gli unici due avventori, e l'unica altra persona era la cassiera era una STRAFIGA, ma una STRAFIGA, che uno dice: "Ok essere STRAFIGHE, ma tu te ne approfitti proprio".
> Questa è più o meno la conversazione che seguì:
> 
> Cassiera Strafiga: Salve, ceravate qualcosa di particolare.
> ...


Non ti facevo così sensibile da gIovInetto!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3517 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che stai con Mattia, per favore!:incazzato:
> Sono finiti i tempi in cui andavo a prenderlo all'asilo...ora ha più di 30 anni, se vive con me non può avere ste paturnie dai...


al mare passiamo spesso davanti ad un sexi shop..lei vorrebbe..ma io sto con Tuba e Mattia


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

sarà che noi donne... se c'è da fare shopping... non stiamo a guardare il capello. Ecco cosa ci fanno tutti quegli uomini fermi in macchina vicino al sexy shop... aspettano le mogli!


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3520 ha detto:
			
		

> sarà che noi donne... se c'è da fare shopping... non stiamo a guardare il capello. Ecco cosa ci fanno tutti quegli uomini fermi in macchina vicino al sexy shop... aspettano le mogli!


Ma infatti sono basita dalla timidezza generale! Pensavo fosse solo Mattia così vergognoso e invece..pure Lothar!!!

Sbri...non mi capacito..


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3519 ha detto:
			
		

> al mare passiamo spesso davanti ad un sexi shop..lei vorrebbe..ma io sto con Tuba e Mattia


Pure tu...va beh..
CATTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!! Vieni con me al sexy sciop?

_flap flap _alato


----------



## geko (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3520 ha detto:
			
		

> sarà che noi donne... se c'è da fare  shopping... non stiamo a guardare il capello. Ecco cosa ci fanno tutti  quegli uomini fermi in macchina vicino al sexy shop... aspettano le  mogli!


Vicino casa mia ci sono ben 2 sexy shop, forse 3. Praticamente sto nella Montmartre di questa città... 

Comunque  uno di questi funziona che per poter entrare devi prima suonare e  qualche tempo fa, passando a piedi da lì, ho visto che avevano affisso  un cartello che diceva: "Non chiedeteci il popper. Non ce l'abbiamo". 

Cioè... Tu pensa cosa vanno a chiedere là dentro. Io ero rimasto agli aggeggini strani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3521 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma infatti sono basita dalla timidezza generale! Pensavo fosse solo Mattia così vergognoso e invece..pure Lothar!!!
> 
> Sbri...non mi capacito..


Mah... facciamo finta di essere andate al paradiso dell'ago e del filo... evidentemente queste cose a loro non interessano:diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3522 ha detto:
			
		

> Pure tu...va beh..
> CATTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!! Vieni con me al sexy sciop?
> 
> _flap flap _alato



Sono domande da fare....

Ti direi di si anche senza il flap flap alato... 

Aspetto cordinate temporali e geografiche...

Cattivik

P.S. Il collare l'ho io... ci pensi tu al guinzaglio....


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3524 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah... facciamo finta di essere andate al paradiso dell'ago e del filo... evidentemente *queste cose a loro non interessano*:diavoletto:


Dovrebbero invece...si scoprono cose interessanti. Io l'unica volta che ho provato un leggerissimo imbarazzo in un sexy sciop avevo circa 25 anni e rimasi incantata davanti ad un anello da pipino in gomma con una specie di spazzolina bitorzoluta attaccata.
Avevo la faccia schiacciata sulla vetrinetta. Ed ero in francia...(mamma mia i francesi..la loro stronzaggine mi incista di brutto!)
Comunque. Arriva il sexy sciopparo e...

Sono uscita di li con un sacco di cadeau!!!! (che qualcuno poi ho sperimentato con il francesotto. In primis la "spazzolina!:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3523 ha detto:
			
		

> Vicino casa mia ci sono ben 2 sexy shop, forse 3. Praticamente sto nella Montmartre di questa città...
> 
> Comunque  uno di questi funziona che per poter entrare devi prima suonare e  qualche tempo fa, passando a piedi da lì, ho visto che avevano affisso  un cartello che diceva: "Non chiedeteci il popper. Non ce l'abbiamo".
> 
> Cioè... Tu pensa cosa vanno a chiedere là dentro. Io ero rimasto agli aggeggini strani.


Si ma devono essere scemi forte per chiedere il popper lì...mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

Credo che nei sessi siop inglesi la vendano quella roba... e forse qualche deficente lo fa anche da noi


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3512 ha detto:
			
		

> La mia prima esperienza in un Sexy Shiop, ancora imberbe, mi ha traumatizzato per anni. Quindi sono con Mattia.


Idem...:unhappy:
Io ci entrai con delle amiche per curiosità...non l'avessi mai fatto...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Giugno 2012)

Su adeguato compenso (in natura) mi offro come personal shopper per le signore. Lasciate perdere il volontariato alla Catty. In queste cose non ci si improvvisa


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2012)

ma cosa c'è da vergognarsi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3534 ha detto:
			
		

> ma cosa c'è da vergognarsi?


E che ne so?!


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3534 ha detto:
			
		

> ma cosa c'è da vergognarsi?


Non è vergogna...è forte imbarazzo...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3536 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è vergogna...è forte imbarazzo...


Se serve aiuto, con una piccola indennità di trasferta posso venire a darti una mano a superarlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3537 ha detto:
			
		

> Se serve aiuto, con una piccola indennità di trasferta posso venire a darti una mano a superarlo :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl:
Piuttosto mi tengo l'imbarazzo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Ma soprattutto perché manager -1?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3538 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Piuttosto mi tengo l'imbarazzo...:rotfl::rotfl:


Tu ce l'hai su con me


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3539 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma soprattutto perché manager -1?


Perchè nelle mie quote interiori mi sta scendendo dal cazzo. E scusa il francesismo.


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3541 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè nelle mie quote interiori mi sta scendendo dal cazzo. E scusa il francesismo.


Mmmmmmm....


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3540 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu ce l'hai su con me


Ma nooo....è che per principio non finanzio...nemmeno un rimborso spese! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3541 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè nelle mie quote interiori mi sta scendendo dal cazzo. E scusa il francesismo.



ahaha..brava Tebe....con quello che Mattia stra facendo dovresti dimenticare..per sempre...manager...e detto da me....


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3533 ha detto:
			
		

> Su adeguato compenso (in natura) mi offro come personal shopper per le signore. Lasciate perdere il volontariato alla Catty. In queste cose non ci si improvvisa



Vero hai perfettamente ragione... io sono inesperto... mai maneggiato un fallo finto... 

Tutte hanno sempre preferito maneggiare qualle vero 

Cattivik (sborone)

P.S. Ok ok me lo dico da solo.. chi si loda si imbroda...

P.S. Nessuna volontaria che mi aiuti ad "imbrodarmi"???? Tebeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3546 ha detto:
			
		

> Vero hai perfettamente ragione... io sono inesperto... mai maneggiato un fallo finto...
> 
> Tutte hanno sempre preferito maneggiare qualle vero
> 
> ...


catti dai...lo sai che sei il mio preferito...flap flap


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3544 ha detto:
			
		

> ahaha..brava Tebe....con quello che Mattia stra facendo dovresti dimenticare..per sempre...manager...e detto da me....


hai ragione lothar ma sai cos'è? che comunque Mattia ha fatto anni il cagacazzo...e per una volta che tradisco io lui diventa santo Mattia? Mi sta venendo il dubbio che lo faccia apposta, che abbia capito che c'è un altro e ...boh...


----------



## geko (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3547 ha detto:
			
		

> catti dai...lo sai che *sei il mio preferito*...flap flap



Allora lo dici a tutti...

:blank:


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3550 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora lo dici a tutti...
> 
> :blank:


E lo hai scoperto solo ora? :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3550 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora lo dici a tutti...
> 
> :blank:



Chi si accontenta gode...

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3548 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione lothar ma sai cos'è? che comunque Mattia ha fatto anni il cagacazzo...e per una volta che tradisco io lui diventa santo Mattia? Mi sta venendo il dubbio che lo faccia apposta, che abbia capito che c'è un altro e ...boh...



Certo che ha capito,e cosi'ti mette in crisi.Io lo sto facendo da solo,sono 4-5 gg che mi sono''rinnamorato''di  mia moglie.e lei se ne..accorta.Infatti ho un dubbio..posso vedere l'altra oggi o domani,poi fino a luglio inoltrato mi sara'impossibile..sto pensando di salutarla,rimandando alle calende greche.
Fai lo stesso tesoro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3548 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione lothar ma sai cos'è? che comunque Mattia ha fatto anni il cagacazzo...e per una volta che tradisco io lui diventa santo Mattia? Mi sta venendo il dubbio che lo faccia apposta, che abbia capito che c'è un altro e ...boh...


tut tut tut. Gli hai solo lasciato spazio. Hai smesso un attimo di fare la superdonna e lui ha avuto l'occasione per dimostrarti che è un uomo. Cara chioccia, viene il momento in cui bisogna lasciarli camminare da soli i pulcini... e magari ti stupisci di dover correre per stare loro dietro.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3559 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che ha capito,e cosi'ti mette in crisi.Io lo sto facendo da solo,sono 4-5 gg che mi sono''rinnamorato''di  mia moglie.e lei se ne..accorta.Infatti ho un dubbio..posso vedere l'altra oggi o domani,poi fino a luglio inoltrato mi sara'impossibile..sto pensando di salutarla,rimandando alle calende greche.
> Fai lo stesso tesoro...


prometto che ci penso...però adesso continuo un pò in modalità invornita


----------

